# Titleist drivers -legal or not?



## keef (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a 983K. Does anyone know if they are illegal and what does that mean for a club golfer?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.randa.org/en/Equipment/Equipment-Search/Non-Conforming-Drivers.aspx?manufacturer=Acushnet%252bJapan%252c%252bInc.&model=Titleist%252b983K%252bH%25c2%25b7CR&action=search

if it's this then you cannot use it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.randa.org/en/Equipment/Equipment%20Search/Non%20Conforming%20Drivers.aspx?search=titleist


----------



## chris661 (Oct 26, 2011)

google is your friend


----------



## golfcitydweller (Oct 26, 2011)

if u go onto r&a website i think they have a list of non conforming clubs


----------



## CMAC (Oct 27, 2011)

keef said:



			I have a 983K. Does anyone know if they are illegal and what does that mean for a club golfer?
		
Click to expand...

You can use it, just not in any competition!


----------



## chris661 (Oct 27, 2011)

keef said:



			I have a 983K. Does anyone know if they are illegal and what does that mean for a club golfer?
		
Click to expand...




DarthVega said:



			You can use it, just not in any competition!
		
Click to expand...

Depends on which model there were two different ones.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 27, 2011)

Looking at the pics on the R&A site, if you have H-Cr on the sole then it's non-conforming.
Also if yours is 6.5 degrees like the pics then it's time you changed it anyway!!!

Non-comforming means that you can't use it in any "official" match, game or comp. In a purely social game then there's no problem but I can't see the point in having one driver for comps and 2 for social.

Can't believe it's only 4 years since this came in - seems forever ago.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Oct 27, 2011)

I was on a break from golf when this came in so TBH had never checked by Cobra 440 SZ. Slightly nervous moment there while I checked. Seems like a bunch of them around that range were illegal, but mine was ok.

Mind you, it would have been free licence to buy a new one if it had....


----------



## DaveM (Oct 27, 2011)

Intresting site. Looked up my old iron. Not even listed anywhere. Guess their a no then?


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 27, 2011)

I for one would like to see this reviewed. I have an older cally 416+ (about 4 years old) which is non conforming. now my view is technology has move on so much that changing to this driver would hinder me distance wise without any question, its atleast 40 yards shorter than my current burner, So why shouldnt i be allowed to use it.

Apparently the hot face is non conforming, but shaft length, shaft technology and head size have all come on so far that any advantage that i had would be clearly long gone. As it is i cant sell it as i know who ever buys it wont be able to use it, and its was only 6 months old when i found it was banned.


----------



## keef (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. It has no HC-R on the sole so it is conforming! Phew


----------



## chris661 (Oct 27, 2011)

DaveM said:



			Intresting site. Looked up my old iron. Not even listed anywhere. Guess their a no then?
		
Click to expand...

The rules for the groove changes on irons and wedges won't make any difference until 2024 at the earliest.


----------

